# Convict cichlid duck lips



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

My cichlid had big and white lips. Was hiding and did not eat. I put him in a small tank and treat him with omnipur. Now after 3 daysof treatment, a big chunk of his lip has fallen. What do i do. I am also using salt


----------



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

I read ab duck lips and it was just like that until his lip fell of. Now he eats but he looks terrible. Does anyone know if he will get better?


----------



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

I forgot to mention my tank is 2 years old. 400 liters and fx6 filter. All the other fish are fine.


----------



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

Anyone? I really dont know if he can be saved or i have to euthenise him. Now his mouth is more white


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Make sure the temp is on the low end around 75-76 and treat with marcyn and marcyn 2. This was from some quick googling, I've never dealt with the disease.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If he can eat there is a chance. I am not familiar with convicts. Is the white fuzzy? I know with Africans they get white lips from fighting with other fish. Is anyone picking on him?


----------



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

He has no heater for now. I know he was fighting with my green terror one day. I put some metronidazol in his food this morning. I hope the white stuff will not fall off. He looks terrible.his body and fins are ok.i will see how he is tomorrow


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why metronidazole?


----------



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

In my country i only have omnipur, bactopur and metro for bacterial infection for fish...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have been Googling as well and it appears duck lips may be columnaris? Columnaris is a gram negative AEROBIC bacteria. Can anyone else confirm?

If that part is true, Columnaris must be treated by a gram negative antibiotic for AEROBIC bacteria.

Metro and maracyin 1&2 are for anaerobic bacteria and may not work, despite being gram negative.

Sera does not provide much information about omnipur or bactopur but both are listed as a cure for columnaris. No info about whether either are gram negative or positive or whether they are for aerobic or anaerobic bacteria. I would try to contact the manufacturer and ask which they recommend and why. I usually get a response when I contact manufacturers for information like this.

Here is a link to an article, I cannot confirm whether the information provided is accurate.
https://www.myaquariumclub.com/columnar ... -1689.html

I personally had a fish with columnaris that was a secondary infection on a fish that was recovering from a severe beating. I tried the 2 Maracyns, and the triple sulfa. The fish got better with each round of meds, but the columnaris always came back and I was unable to save the fish. Others have succeeded with kanamycin, so don't give up.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Found this 
Sera Baktopur
Ingredients: acriflavine, methylene blue, phenylglycol, aqua purificata ad
Diseases: septicemia, dropsy, fungus, columnaris, fin rot, mouth rot
Comments: It is best to use it only in the quarantine tank as it can harm the beneficial bacteria. This can be ineffective once the fish has reach the final stages of dropsy or if the scales are already pineconing or protruding.

Acriflavine is mentioned in the article. I would try this unless you find more or better information.


----------



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

No change in the condition of the fish. I will change omnipur with baktopur today


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also check out the ideas in the article about salt and hydrogen peroxide, etc.


----------



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

Bad news. My fish does not want to eat. It's been 2 days. He is in treatment for 7 days now. His lips arent that big no more but still has white stuff above the mouth. The priblem is that i think he now has dropsy. He has a big fat belly and white poop. I am very sad. I dont know what else to do.


----------



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

Any advice? The fish is still alive but he is fat. Still not eating


----------



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

His mouth looks terrible.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

You could try an epsom salt dip.


----------



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

Very informative video. Thank you. I will put directly into the tank bcz i dont want to stress him even more with baths. Today he ate half a pea. No problem with constipation. He has 2 holes above his lip. Can a fish with missing flesh survive? I have treated him for almost 10 days and it is to much. The treatment had to be for 7 days so i changed 30% of his watter today with fresh watter.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A quick dip may be much stronger than what is safe in a tank for hours or days, just a caution.


----------



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

Second dip today. Fish is eating since yesterday but another part of his mouth fell off... Still has a big belly.. Now he is in quarantine but with fresh watter. I do a salt dip everyday. Here are some photos.


----------



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

2 week update. After 10 days of treatment, now he has methalin blue in his watter. He is not swollen anymore but does not want to eat but is more active. He looks like this


----------

